# The legendary giant betta



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW!!! I wish I owned a betta that big! All I have that is on the larger side is my unamed samon dal. WOW! Amazing <3


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

omg thats huge!!!:shock: and kind of scary lol

I would admit i would like to own one maybe two


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

BIG FISHY!!! That guy needs a 10 gallon to HIMSELF!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Is he still alive o.o...


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

... is that REAL?  Maybe they have small hands....?


----------



## Waylander (Mar 27, 2011)

That guy is huge! O.O


----------



## Corpse (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks like it's fake, but if it's a real fish then it's amazing. I would do anything for a betta that big.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

...I dont know if it's still alive... I'd like to see a video of it, he's so cool


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's alive. It's common practice to take them out of water to measure.. on AB you'll frequently find pictures of giants next to rulers to prove they're actually giant.

Giants aren't for everyone. They're prone to stomach issues and can not be fed dried foods or they get cysts... especially as they get older.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> He's alive. It's common practice to take them out of water to measure.. on AB you'll frequently find pictures of giants next to rulers to prove they're actually giant.
> 
> Giants aren't for everyone. They're prone to stomach issues and can not be fed dried foods or they get cysts... especially as they get older.


Ohhh. Yeah, I knew they did that on AB but was worried for the big guy. I didnt know that about giants! Huh.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

wow thats real info. 
But it cant hurt to dream :-D :lol:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm still hoping to get a pair one day. Hopdiggity has some Giant PK for sale that I've got my eye on.. I'd need to find a BIG girly though. Plus right now I don't have the space to grow giants out... and they grow slower than regular bettas from what I've heard.. they aren't giant sized until like 6 months old.


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow! Thats one huge betta


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

when i saw that first picture, first words out of my mouth were "Oh, my lord, Jesus!". .____. he's HUGE! Cup's big, but that guy looks like a giant Oscar compared to even Cup!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I purchased a giant betta the other day at the LFS. He is about 3-4 times the size of my other plakat males. I only appreciate how big he is because I have him in a tank next to a standard HM male.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my local pet store got in giants ONCE. there was this beautiful marble boy, and i wanted him sooo bad, but i knew i'd need a bigger tank for him. 2.5 gallons wouldn't cut it for that boy. they were in the standard betta cup, and i felt so bad for them. D: they haven't gotten them in anymore since then.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish our LFS had giants!! I have a king male but have heard that is different. I love those too!


----------



## GeorgiaPeach (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats a huge Betta. Sure is beautiful one too


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My LFS has a good range of bettas, but I prefer blue marbles/whites which they never seem to have. Plus lately the care has been slipping a bit. They always seem to have crates and crates of bettas they never sell, and most of the bettas have been living for months in half-filled jam jars.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

that guy is probably bigger than my pet musk turtle and my musk turtle is not going to get much bigger. he is also about as big as my other musk turtle.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

...that....is a Sh00p. Like, fer sher.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

And doesnt reaper do photo manipulations...? Come on, guys ^~^;; Look at the edging of the hand/tail, its so prevalent there..


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry to disappoint, but that's a photoshopped picture as PewPewPew pointed out. Notice the lack of shadow where the fins cross over the fingers? oops


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Might be so (my eyesight is too bad to notice such things.. even with an enlarged screen). BUT giants DO get that big. 3-5" is not a lie.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I know they do, but ...not this one


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Might be so (my eyesight is too bad to notice such things.. even with an enlarged screen). BUT giants DO get that big. 3-5" is not a lie.


I'm not saying they dont exist, just that this is not one.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

O.O

Wow... my bettas would fill up a 4th of my hand length wise...


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Shoop de woop!! Fooled some of you!
Advanced happy April fools' Day!!
:tease:


----------

